# lomotil refill problems



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

called to refill generic lomotil and when i went to the drug store i found that the dr did not refill it..no explanation!!! it is the weekend so I am outof luck..i have been on this for a while so i cannot understand why all of a sudden he refused to refill it.>>>>it really is no miracle drug,,but better at sometimes than others>>>when my diarehha starts nothing and i mean nothing will stop it until i have totally emptied out...10-12 times, then maybe later in theday after lomotil 1 -2 it will slow up..does this happen to anyone else..most take 1 tablet and the d quits at least for the day>>> i am getting very depressed with this condition,cannot go anywhere without worries about the toliet....with holidays coming I cannot even take my granddaughter shopping anhymore and she enjoys this so very much...i have disappoint her all the time and it kills me...i hate bowel movements, if i could stop them for a month i would!!!!! why do other people have to suffer because we are not normal?? some days i do not even want to get up anymore..all i do all am is go to the bathroom..sickening


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

the reason dr' stop refilling is this stuff is a derivative of morphine.......it can become addictive........lomitil is suppose to b used only occasionally...........i use to use it, but it doesn't cure anything.........it is a quick fix that doesn't last.........read my other posts & u can find out how i CURED myself.........it has been amazing.........also, the D is a result of adrenals gone weird........it's a complicated thing & so many things influence it.......look up & research all the things that come into play.........u may b low in tryptophan, adrenal hormones, sodium, potassium..........anything can put u on the road to this horrible thing & it didn't just start, it came about over a period of time........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Crstar I'm pretty sure Knot knows what Lomotil is.Knot call the Dr on Monday and see what he/she has to say and ask flat out for an explanation. They simply may want to see you in the office again before he/she refills it so just call and do let them know how well it works for you. If my rx is older than a year I know my Dr wants to see me first and my pharmacist wants a new script. It might just be paperwprk hoops you need to jump through.Keep us posted and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## ISDExecutor71 (Aug 12, 2009)

Its pretty much the law that you have to go in to see your dr every so often to get refills. I doubt it has anything to do with "opium derivatives" or anything like that. Make an apt to see your dr and tell them youd like to refill your prescription for lomotil.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is true that usually they will only refill a prescription for so long if they don't see you. That can happen with any medication. They may or may not tell the pharmacist the reason.Some doctors also want their patients to take occasional drug holidays when they use Lomotil, but usually they tell you that up front and not do it by refusing to refill it.Now sometimes it has taken a few days to get a refill request done if the doctor is out of town and someone else is filling in and may not know if it is OK for you to get it. I would call the prescribing doctor and see what is up.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

called the office Mon am..no one knew what happened..so they refilled it again..picked it up pm..now I just hope it works >>>sometimes it does no good if diarreha starts..then i have to wait it out for hours on end..by then I feel ill , very flulike so i end up staying home...what a lousy life


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you were able to get it Knot. And I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I take lomotil also but I take 2 in the morning after I have had 1-2 bowel movements, then I am good the rest of the day. I have been doing this since June it is the only thing that helps with my urgent bowel movements. I don't have good days and bad days its everyday is an issue unless I take the lomotil. I have noticed that the lomotil works better when I take my Librium for anxiety. I am gradually getting off the Librium so Ionly take it every 3-4 days now. Not sure why it works better with it but it does. Maybe you could check with your doctor to see if a combination of 2 meds would work better than just the one by itself. Good luck


----------

